
What is Privacy? And the Privacy Paradox red herring - sroussey
https://www.privicy.com/privicypal-blog-post/what-is-privacy
======
throwaway4447
>There are brands you love [...]

No, there aren't. Who the hell _loves_ brands?

~~~
sroussey
Go to a football game.

